# the bbq hut



## scruffiest1 (Nov 7, 2005)

this is my bbq hut i built last summer.mostly made of stuff i had laying around.i even made the concrete pads .i had to buy the shingles and 2x4 for the roof frame .


----------



## pick44 (Mar 20, 2009)

Looks great. Way to go.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

very nice!


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

sweet. I've been meaning to do something like that.


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

Looks sweet, good work!


----------

